# 1987 Scirocco Interior Light



## V16 SS (Nov 2, 2006)

Is the interior light that's used in the Scirocco, also used in any other VW? Is there one 'close enough' to make it work? At German Auto Parts.com they have one for the Rabbit that looks close but it's a gamble.


----------



## mk13nb (Apr 19, 2005)

Mk1 Autohaus has them available. It looks like later rabbits had the same light, but early rabbits and cabriolets used a different one. Here's the link to their Scirocco version. http://www.mk1autohaus.com/Dome-Map-Light_p_7843.html
Not sure how the price compares with GAP.


----------

